# Rep Points



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

You know I've only been aound here a few weeks and I'm kinda new to forums as well, but........
I hear about people giving out rep points and people running out of rep points and such.
Nowhere have I seen anything about how to use them.
I just happened across a thread today that said if you like my thread and found it useful click on the silver scales to the right at the top of this post.
Wow I can give out rep points too!
I even found one of my own when I clicked on the scales on a post that I made.
Someone had given rep points to me and I accidently figured out how to check on them too.
I know this is a bit long to finally get to the point, but is there a sticky on this somewhere and if not maybe we should put one up, just a thought.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 26, 2008)

I just gave you some


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just gave you some


Cool Thanks, now what?


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 26, 2008)

Now just chill and smoke a bowl


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Now just chill and smoke a bowl


Sounds like a plan, don't mind if I do.
Sighs while exhaling..........


----------



## shamegame (Mar 26, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Cool Thanks, now what?


You redeem them for coke and hookers!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

shamegame said:


> You redeem them for coke and hookers!


My GF says no coke or hookers, do they have a catalog?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

there gave everyone rep here. be sure to return rep to ones who rep you


----------



## shamegame (Mar 26, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> My GF says no coke or hookers, do they have a catalog?


The only other thing you can redeem them for is a kick in the nuts.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 26, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The only other thing you can redeem them for is a kick in the nuts.



hahahahaha


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The only other thing you can redeem them for is a kick in the nuts.


What nuts obviously the GF already got those


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> there gave everyone rep here. be sure to return rep to ones who rep you


Thanks Matso


----------



## shamegame (Mar 26, 2008)

All that happens is the more rep you get, the more squares you aquire on the Rep-O-Meter.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

but if you get 10 squares you get to go to FDD's house and pick any 7 grams you want off any tree he has


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

shamegame said:


> All that happens is the more rep you get, the more squares you aquire on the Rep-O-Meter.


Is that all, what no catalog? lol
Thanks Shame, thats what I wanted to know.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> but if you get 10 squares you get to go to FDD's house and pick any 7 grams you want off any tree he has


REP ME, REP Me, REP ME, I wanna go, I wanna go!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> REP ME, REP Me, REP ME, I wanna go, I wanna go!


Do unto others as you would have them do unto you ....


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 26, 2008)

I have 69 rep points what kinda dirty sleaze bag ho can i get for that lol j/k


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> I have 69 rep points what kinda dirty sleaze bag ho can i get for that lol j/k


this one when do you want her??


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 26, 2008)

oh jeez that is hilarious i bet she dont even know she doesnt have pants on


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 26, 2008)

damn i wrote that all fucked up was laughing to hard,


----------



## boooky (Mar 26, 2008)

I am hear to kick the winner in the nuts where is he?


----------



## dankforall (Mar 26, 2008)

I will give rep to anyone who gives it to me!!


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 26, 2008)

I rep You If you rep me.....or if you make a post that makes me blow shit out my nose from laughing....


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

Locc07 said:


> I rep You If you rep me.....or if you make a post that makes me blow shit out my nose from laughing....


Hows this:





Worlds Oldest Stripper​


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

Locc07 said:


> I rep You If you rep me.....or if you make a post that makes me blow shit out my nose from laughing....


Or This:


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

Locc07 said:


> I rep You If you rep me.....or if you make a post that makes me blow shit out my nose from laughing....


Or This:


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 26, 2008)

hahaha slow down man I need to spread more rep before I can rep you again.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

(To music "Knick-Knack-Patty-Whack")
I Rep You
You Rep Me
We're a Rep'n Family
Knick Knack Rollitup
Take Another Toke
This Old Man Is really Stoned


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 26, 2008)

OK one more and I'm sorry if this offends anyone, but it is just a joke (ROTFLMAO):


----------



## dankforall (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of the rep everyone. It has been returned!


----------



## dankforall (Mar 27, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> (To music "Knick-Knack-Patty-Whack")
> I Rep You
> You Rep Me
> We're a Rep'n Family
> ...


Very creative!!


----------



## primeralives (Mar 27, 2008)

wow.... another one of these threads


----------



## Everready (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know how the rep really works either, but this thread is good...rep to you!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 27, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> What nuts obviously the GF already got those


LMAO, at least you're not in denial about it...



BigGuyTok'n said:


> OK one more and I'm sorry if this offends anyone, but it is just a joke (ROTFLMAO):


Oh god...that's just horrible...


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMAO, at least you're not in denial about it...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god...that's just horrible...


Yeah I know but I was stoned last night and couldn't stop laughing after seeing it.
It isn't like it is actually real.
Maimes Dobson = James Dobson (Author of Tough Love)
LMFAO


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 28, 2008)

Can the rep feature be turned off? I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 28, 2008)

No...but people could NOT give you rep and then it wouldn't bother you...


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No...but people could NOT give you rep and then it wouldn't bother you...


You funny mang!!! Just for that, I'm not gonna rep you!!! That's the highest honor I can bestow upon you! Rep is like post count, meaningless.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 28, 2008)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> You funny mang!!! Just for that, I'm not gonna rep you!!! That's the highest honor I can bestow upon you! Rep is like post count, meaningless.


what's a mang? Were you trying to say man or mango?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 28, 2008)

Mang is like man, hey man(g.) It's a regional thang. No disrespect.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 28, 2008)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> Mang is like man, hey man(g.) It's a regional thang. No disrespect.


lmao, that's what I thought, but honestly, and no disrespect or anything, the only people I've ever heard use "mang" instead of "man" is the border brothers. lol, I live in So CA, so I hear it a lot.


----------



## dankforall (Mar 31, 2008)

primeralives said:


> wow.... another one of these threads


It seems as this is the only way people are getting rep anymore. I can give advice for weeks and i get nothing. One thread like this(I did not start it by the way) and I got rep for 8 people!! I also gave it to all 8 of the people!! Rep for Rep is a good thing!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 31, 2008)

dankforall said:


> It seems as this is the only way people are getting rep anymore. I can give advice for weeks and i get nothing. One thread like this(I did not start it by the way) and I got rep for 8 people!! I also gave it to all 8 of the people!! Rep for Rep is a good thing!


Well I did start it, but not for the purpose of getting rep (although I've gotten a lot from it) but rather because I honestly wanted to know how this rep thing worked and what it was.


----------



## badman2424 (Mar 31, 2008)

dankforall said:


> It seems as this is the only way people are getting rep anymore. I can give advice for weeks and i get nothing. One thread like this(I did not start it by the way) and I got rep for 8 people!! I also gave it to all 8 of the people!! Rep for Rep is a good thing!


i feel the same way!


----------



## insanestang4life (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum I am new here too! Everyone here is really nice and very helpful!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 2, 2008)

insanestang4life said:


> Welcome to the forum I am new here too! Everyone here is really nice and very helpful!


Welcome to the forum. Love your avatar.......1970? Mustang Fastback right.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 2, 2008)

insanestang4life said:


> Welcome to the forum I am new here too! Everyone here is really nice and very helpful!


Dude, this is ANOTHER thread you've posted that in...


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, this is ANOTHER thread you've posted that in...


lmao

im new here to! welcome happy people, i wish not for this rep you speak of but massive buds and long stoned evenings in a police state...and hopefully i shall remain untouchable by the man!

rep is cool but don't bother repping me for shits and giggles if i make you laugh, or think, or think of laughing at me go for it, but i think its more of an honor than a competition...or at least thats what it was originally intended to be...eh w/e ima go blaze some more


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello people, shower me with rep and I'll love you eternally  lol

Might as well advertise a bit.. check out my grow in the sig (although it hadn't been born yet)


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 7, 2008)

Conoclast said:


> Hello people, shower me with rep and I'll love you eternally  lol
> 
> Might as well advertise a bit.. check out my grow in the sig (although it hadn't been born yet)


Welcome and Happy Growing to you.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 7, 2008)

Conoclast said:


> Hello people, shower me with rep and I'll love you eternally  lol
> 
> Might as well advertise a bit.. check out my grow in the sig (although it hadn't been born yet)


Rep, in exchange for your eternal love. lol I would have done it for a lot less....


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 11, 2008)

Started to post here the other day, but decided that there was more love in the other thread...lol



WWW


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, this thread serves no purpose except to divide us rep whores!

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56625-whats-rep-points-do-i-48.html#post721536

The official karmic love circle of RIU


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 11, 2008)

White Widow Woman said:


> Started to post here the other day, but decided that there was more love in the other thread...lol
> 
> 
> 
> WWW


Yes WWW we need to all stay where the love is and it's over there apparently.
This thread has officially died!
Everybody go here and spread some rep love NOW!
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56625-whats-rep-points-do-i.html


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, this thread serves no purpose except to divide us rep whores!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56625-whats-rep-points-do-i-48.html#post721536
> 
> The official karmic love circle of RIU


Yes Wikid you are correct (as usual of course)!
This thread serves no purpose, but when I started it I didn't know about Johnnies (The Karmic Love Fest). It didn't come up in the searches that I did.
Oops my bad , sorry.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 11, 2008)

It's ok, you didn't know *pats BigGuy's back comfortingly* and you've joined us in the Karmic Love Fest, so it's all good.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 12, 2008)

What is REP?


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 12, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> What is REP?


 

What is REP?

Dude, you got a shit load of it already!!!... LOL


WWW


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 12, 2008)

did i just stumble into a room full of rep monkeys???


----------



## Ratty696 (Apr 12, 2008)

I still only have 47 rep points. Spread some love my way!!


----------



## edux10 (Apr 12, 2008)

hey, yo, where is all my rep at? Any love from anyone?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

well arent we all just full of love around here......rep monkeys...priceless


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2009)

oh this thread brings back memories...*sniffle*


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

lol....i just found it. didnt realize it was old.


----------

